# opinoins on a royal king saddle



## country15 (Jul 29, 2012)

whats yalls opinions on a royal king shelby training saddle 
and how much would it cost to fix a fender on it it is broke underneath skirt where it connects to saddle


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

country15 said:


> whats yalls opinions on a royal king shelby training saddle
> and how much would it cost to fix a fender on it it is broke underneath skirt where it connects to saddle


It looks like the fender strap has been cut, so you would have to replace the fender and the strap. 

Something that old and damaged, you can generally get a pair of complete fenders assemblies for about 150.00.

I saw you post on this the other day and responded, I hope you did not buy that saddle before reading it or some other reviews about the Royal King Brand.



.


----------



## country15 (Jul 29, 2012)

i have not got it i was kinda worried about getting it with the broke fender i think im gonna find something else


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think that is wise


----------



## country15 (Jul 29, 2012)

what kind of saddle does this look like


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like an old pleasure saddle. Quite common in the time it was made.


----------



## country15 (Jul 29, 2012)

ok and its a17 inch with a girth for 125 i that a good price


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Will it fit you and the horse?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

17 inch is quite large and I agree that you need to know if it will fit your horse. Price is only a small part of purchasing a saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Southerntrails, the saddle was likely made using the fender as part of the stirrup leather, as a means to economize on leather. That is why the rivets pulled thro. I've seen them, one of those things newbies wouldn't even think to look for.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

A new Royal King Shelby Training Saddle typically costs around $650 - $700 or so.

If this one is $125 + fender replacement cost ($100 - $200 depending) then I suppose you'll have to decide if it's worth it. 

I'd say if the fender/stirrup leathers weren't in need of repair/replacement that it would probably be worth around $375 - $400 or so.


----------

